# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Γυναίκες !

## Mara.Z

Κυρίως για τους αντρες του φορουμ...

Τι στυλ γυναίκας γουστάρετε? Για παρεα, σχέση και σεξ? όλο το πακέτο!
Τι σας ξενερώνει στην εμφανιση μιας γυναικας? Τι προσεχετε πανω της?

Παρακαλω οχι γενικες και αοριστες απαντησεις! όσο πιο συγκεκριμενα μπορείτε! ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κυρίως για τους αντρες του φορουμ...
> 
> Τι στυλ γυναίκας γουστάρετε? Για παρεα, σχέση και σεξ? όλο το πακέτο!
> Τι σας ξενερώνει στην εμφανιση μιας γυναικας? Τι προσεχετε πανω της?


Ωραία εμφάνιση κατ'αρχήν,γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι μαζί της.Θα ήταν άδικο και για τους 2 μας.
Και φυσικά να υπάρχει συνεννόηση,κατανόηση μεταξύ μας κλπ.Να της κόβει ρε παιδί μου.
Τι με ξενερώνει?
Να μην προσέχει τον εαυτό της.
Επίσης,το ντύσιμο το θεωρώ άκρως σημαντικό.

----------


## Mara.Z

Στην εμφανιση ΤΙ εννοείς?
πες μου συγκεκριμενα !
Τι κοιταζεις πρωτα? μεγαλα παιδια είμαστε, μην ντρεπεσαι!
πρόσωπο? στηθος? γλουτους? δόντια? 
και απο στυλ ντυσιματος τι σου αρεσει??

Επισης μακριά μαλλιά ή κοντά?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στην εμφανιση ΤΙ εννοείς?
> πες μου συγκεκριμενα !
> Τι κοιταζεις πρωτα? μεγαλα παιδια είμαστε, μην ντρεπεσαι!
> πρόσωπο? στηθος? γλουτους? δόντια? 
> και απο στυλ ντυσιματος τι σου αρεσει??
> 
> Επισης μακριά μαλλιά ή κοντά?


Όλα τα κοιτάζω.
Πρόσωπο πρωτίστως.Και αμέσως μετά τις σωματικές της αναλογίες.Δεν μου αρέσει να έχει περιττά κιλά.
Προτιμώ μια λεπτή,αδύνατη κοπέλα με προσεγμένο σώμα και περιποιημένη εμφάνιση.
Όταν όμως λέω λεπτή ή αδύνατη,δεν εννοώ ανορεκτική.....Υπάρχει διαφορά κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Μακριά μαλλιά κατά προτίμηση.
Από ντύσιμο,να ντύνεται σωστά.Δηλαδή αυτά που της ταιριάζουν και αναδεικνύουν το σώμα και την θηλυκότητα της.
Και ανάλογα την περίσταση.
Σε καμία περίπτωση σαν ξέκ#λο,αλλά ούτε και το άλλο άκρο.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όλα τα κοιτάζω.
> Πρόσωπο πρωτίστως.Και αμέσως μετά τις σωματικές της αναλογίες.Δεν μου αρέσει να έχει περιττά κιλά.
> Προτιμώ μια λεπτή,αδύνατη κοπέλα με προσεγμένο σώμα.
> Όταν όμως λέω λεπτή ή αδύνατη,δεν εννοώ ανορεκτική.....Υπάρχει διαφορά κατά τη γνώμη μου.
> Μακριά μαλλιά κατά προτίμηση.
> Από ντύσιμο,να ντύνεται σωστά.Δηλαδή αυτά που της ταιριάζουν και αναδεικνύουν το σώμα και την θηλυκότητα της.
> Σε καμία περίπτωση σαν ξέκ#λο,αλλά ούτε και το άλλο άκρο.


Πρόσωπο πρωτα ε? απο μακρυ μαλλι, το επιμελως ατημελητο να υποθεσω σου αρεσει, με ελαφρες μπουκλες. Αν δεις μια κοπελα με μαλλι-προκα δεν σε κλικαρει ε?

Για το λεπτη, ποσο λεπτη βρε παιδι μου? ανορεξικη εισαι απο 40 κιλά και κατω. Αλλο να εισαι 55, αλλο 50 και αλλο 45...
Και με καμπυλες? της γυμναστικης εννοώ. Γιατι αφου κανεις πολλη γυμναστικη ξερεις παρα πολυ καλά οτι η γυμνασμενη δεν ειναι ποτε μια skinny μοντελα, εχει τις καμπυλες της...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πρόσωπο πρωτα ε? απο μακρυ μαλλι, το επιμελως ατημελητο να υποθεσω σου αρεσει, με ελαφρες μπουκλες. Αν δεις μια κοπελα με μαλλι-προκα δεν σε κλικαρει ε?
> 
> Για το λεπτη, ποσο λεπτη βρε παιδι μου? ανορεξικη εισαι απο 40 κιλά και κατω. Αλλο να εισαι 55, αλλο 50 και αλλο 45...
> Και με καμπυλες? της γυμναστικης εννοώ. Γιατι αφου κανεις πολλη γυμναστικη ξερεις παρα πολυ καλά οτι η γυμνασμενη δεν ειναι ποτε μια skinny μοντελα, εχει τις καμπυλες της...


Μαλλί πρόκα εννοείς το ίσιο μαλλί?Γενικά το ίσιο μου αρέσει,αλλά δεν με χαλά και το επιμελώς ατιμέλητο.
Όταν εννοώ λεπτή:π.χ 1,70 ύψος και 60 κιλά.
Τότε θεωρείται λεπτή νομίζω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάρα έφυγες?

----------


## Mara.Z

οχι, εκανα restart τον υπολογιστη, κατι επαθε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι, εκανα restart τον υπολογιστη, κατι επαθε


Α,οκ.
Ελπίζω να είναι όλα καλά.

----------


## Mara.Z

Οκ!
Νορμαλ αποψη εχεις! και σου ευχομαι να βρεις μια κοπελα συντομα που να σε καλυπτει σε ολα!!!!
Εχω ακουσει και πολυ χειροτερα, του τυπου skinny με πλουσια προσοντα!......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οκ!
> Νορμαλ αποψη εχεις! και σου ευχομαι να βρεις μια κοπελα συντομα που να σε καλυπτει σε ολα!!!!
> Εχω ακουσει και πολυ χειροτερα, του τυπου skinny με πλουσια προσοντα!......


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Όταν λες skinny με πλούσια προσόντα,τι εννοείς?

----------


## Mara.Z

ρε συ Why το εχω ακουσει και ειλικρινα προσπαθω να το καταλαβω...αλλα den...

εννοει ο τυπος που ειπε skinny, δηλαδη πολυ αδυνατη, (εγω να το ερμηνευσω 2 βηματα πριν το ανορεξικη), με στηθος ομως και γλουτους!
αυτο φυσιολογικα ομως δεν γινεται με την καμια, μονο σιλικονουχα...

----------


## Macgyver

Να εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση , 
να ειναι δυναμικες , 
μια καλη εμφανιση , 
εξυπνες , 
να γυμναζονται , εστω υποτυπωδως , 
να λενε λιγα . 
αδυνατες , 
καλογουστες , 
ανω του 165 , 
χαμηλων τονων , 
αριστοκρατικες , 
αισθηση του χιουμορ 
να ξερουν να μιλουν σωστα , 

να μην ειναι , 
παθητικες , 
υπερ το δεον συναισθηματικες , 
να μην ντυνονται προκλητικα , 
οχι ζηλειες , 
αντικοινωνικες , 
φωνακλουδες , 
εριστικες , 
ηττοπαθεις , 
καριερριστες , 
να μηνειναι πολυλογουδες 
εργασιομανεις , 

στο πως ειναι στο σεξ , αδιαφορον .............

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Να εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση , 
> να ειναι δυναμικες , 
> μια καλη εμφανιση , 
> εξυπνες , 
> να γυμναζονται , εστω υποτυπωδως , 
> να λενε λιγα . 
> καλογουστες , 
> ανω του 165 , 
> χαμηλων τονων , 
> ...


Στο να γυμνάζονται,συμφωνώ απόλυτα,αλλά με μέτρο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Στο να γυμνάζονται,συμφωνώ απόλυτα,αλλά με μέτρο.


Γραφω , με μετρο , αν θελουν παραπανω , ακομα καλυτερα ..............

----------


## nick190813

> Ελευθερία ελευθερίου? καλά όλο κάτι άκυρες μου ρχονται.........


αυτη ψηλοκαλη...για κανενα μησακι καλη ειναι...τιποτα παραπανω τιποτα λιγοτερο..πες καμια ποιο ωραια.......

----------


## cdeleted29517

Δανάη σκιάδη ?

----------


## nick190813

> Δανάη σκιάδη ?


χαχααχαχ πια ειναιν αυτη ρε?χαχαχαα ουτε [π την εχω ξανακουσει..υπαρχει?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε ψάξε να την βρεις με τον παπακαλιάτη ήταν ...

----------


## nick190813

> Ε ψάξε να την βρεις με τον παπακαλιάτη ήταν ...


ελα ρε κιουμπ εγω χωρις να σ εχω δει πιστευω οτι θα εισαι καλυτερο γκομενακι απο αυτην χαχα:p

----------


## cdeleted29517

ιωάννα παππά?

----------


## nick190813

> ιωάννα παππά?


μαπα τελειως...ωραιες ειπα να πεις οχι σαπιες

----------


## cdeleted29517

> μαπα τελειως...ωραιες ειπα να πεις οχι σαπιες


Ε ρε συ καμία δεν σου αρέσει? ε πες εσύ ποιες σ΄αρέσουν...δεν μου ρχεται άλλη..........

----------


## Mara.Z

> κατερίνα παπουτσάκη? Κατερίνα τσάβαλου? Στο μόνο που μοιάζουν είναι στο κατερίνα..........


Η Παπουτσάκη ειναι καλή! Η Τσαβαλου παλι μετριοτατη.

----------


## nick190813

ρε μ εχεις πει ολες τις κακασχημες.....αυτες δεν βλεπονται..

αννα μπουσδουκο ειναι ωραια...ρια αντωνιου,ελενα παπαβασιλειου,ολγα φαρμακη, ελλη παπαγγελη και αλλες...δημητρα αλεξανδρακη αν και αυτη μ ερχεται να τις χωσω μπουνιες δεν ξερω γτ...

----------


## cdeleted29517

τζούλια αλεξανδράτου ?

----------


## nick190813

> τζούλια αλεξανδράτου ?


ναι αλλα πολυ τσοντα και πολυ σιλικονη κατα τα αλλα και αυτη ωραια ειναι..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ρε μ εχεις πει ολες τις κακασχημες.....αυτες δεν βλεπονται..
> 
> αννα μπουσδουκο ειναι ωραια...ρια αντωνιου,ελενα παπαβασιλειου,ολγα φαρμακη, ελλη παπαγγελη και αλλες...δημητρα αλεξανδρακη αν και αυτη μ ερχεται να τις χωσω μπουνιες δεν ξερω γτ...


Ναι ρία, όχι έλενα

----------


## Mara.Z

> Καρέζη, βουγιουκλάκη η λάσκαρη ?


Αντικειμενικα κουκλαρα η Λασκαρη. Τελειο προσωπο και σωμα! αλλα σαν εικονα, η αυρα της ηταν ψυχρη. 
Η Καρεζη ειχε τελειο προσωπο!
Η Βουγιουκλακη ειχε την τσαχπινια, το ναζι και τη χαριτωμενια που δεν ειχαν οι αλλες δυο...
Και η Μαρθα Καραγιάννη ηταν παρα πολυ ωραία επίσης, τη θεωρώ πιο ωραια απο τη Λασκαρη με την εννοια οτι απεπνεε ζεστασια, χαριτωμενια, θηλυκοτητα, και σεξι και το κοριτσι της γειτονιας!

----------


## nick190813

> Αντικειμενικα κουκλαρα η Λασκαρη. Τελειο προσωπο και σωμα! αλλα σαν εικονα, η αυρα της ηταν ψυχρη. 
> Η Καρεζη ειχε τελειο προσωπο!
> Η Βουγιουκλακη ειχε την τσαχπινια, το ναζι και τη χαριτωμενια που δεν ειχαν οι αλλες δυο...
> Και η Μαρθα Καραγιάννη ηταν παρα πολυ ωραία επίσης, τη θεωρώ πιο ωραια απο τη Λασκαρη με την εννοια οτι απεπνεε ζεστασια, χαριτωμενια, θηλυκοτητα, και σεξι και το κοριτσι της γειτονιας!


καρεζη και ξερω ψωμι..την βουγιουκλακη την ειχα δει πριν την πλαστικη της και ηταν πατσαβουρα

----------


## Mara.Z

Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι και η Ναταλι Πορτμαν ειναι πολυ γλυκεια... Μοιαζει στη γλυκυτητα στη Μπουσδουκου, φερνει μαλλον...

----------


## Mara.Z

> καρεζη και ξερω ψωμι..την βουγιουκλακη την ειχα δει πριν την πλαστικη της και ηταν πατσαβουρα


που την ειχες δει? σε ποια παρασταση?

(οσο ασχημη και να ειναι μια γυναικα δεν ειναι κομψο να τη χαρακτηριζουμε πατσαβουρα... ας πουμε ασχημη, μετρια κλπ)

----------


## nick190813

> που την ειχες δει? σε ποια παρασταση?
> 
> (οσο ασχημη και να ειναι μια γυναικα δεν ειναι κομψο να τη χαρακτηριζουμε πατσαβουρα... ας πουμε ασχημη, μετρια κλπ)


δεν την ειδα σ πρασταση εκανα τυχαια ζαπινγκ μια μερα στην τιβι και ειχε μια παλια της ταινια και δεν την αναγνωρισα φαντασου...

καλα θα λεω ασχημη απο εδω και περα..μονο και μονο για σενα μαρα

----------


## Mara.Z

> ιωάννα παππά?


υπερτιμημενη!
Νομιζω το στυλ που γουσταρε ο Παπακαλιατης για πλασαρισμα στο αντρικο κοινο : ξανθια, γλυκια, ευθραυστη, αδύναμη, που κρυβει μια σεξοβομβα μεσα της ετοιμη να εκραγει...

----------


## Mara.Z

> δεν την ειδα σ πρασταση εκανα τυχαια ζαπινγκ μια μερα στην τιβι και ειχε μια παλια της ταινια και δεν την αναγνωρισα φαντασου...
> 
> καλα θα λεω ασχημη απο εδω και περα..μονο και μονο για σενα μαρα


Ευχαριστώ!! είσαι γλύκα :* 
αφου στις ταινιες της ειναι παρα πολυ προσεγμενη...

----------


## nick190813

> Ευχαριστώ!! είσαι γλύκα :* 
> αφου στις ταινιες της ειναι παρα πολυ προσεγμενη...


γλυκα γλυκα τα φιλια σ, γλυκα και η αγκαλια σ , αυτο πες μ :p

σε εκεινη δεν ηταν ομως...εμενα προσωπικα δεν μ αρεσε η βουγιουκλακη....δεν ερω γτ κατι μ χαλαγε..

ποιο ωραια η λασκαρη πιστευω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> υπερτιμημενη!
> Νομιζω το στυλ που γουσταρε ο Παπακαλιατης για πλασαρισμα στο αντρικο κοινο : ξανθια, γλυκια, ευθραυστη, αδύναμη, που κρυβει μια σεξοβομβα μεσα της ετοιμη να εκραγει...


Ο οποίος Παπακαλιάτης,σε όποια σειρά και να παίξει,πηγαίνει με όλες.:Ρ

----------


## cdeleted29517

> υπερτιμημενη!
> Νομιζω το στυλ που γουσταρε ο Παπακαλιατης για πλασαρισμα στο αντρικο κοινο : ξανθια, γλυκια, ευθραυστη, αδύναμη, που κρυβει μια σεξοβομβα μεσα της ετοιμη να εκραγει...


Ναι αυτός γενικά διαλέγει γυναίκες με τον ρόλο και καλά κάνει δηλαδή, τι να έβαζε την σολωμού στο ρόλο αυτης?
Εγώ όλες αυτές εντάξει όμορφες τις θεωρώ άλλες πιο πολύ άλλες πιο λίγο, ο νικ όλες πατσαβούρες τις είπε !
Κατά τ΄αλλα νικ είσαι μελιστάλακτος :P

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι αυτός γενικά διαλέγει γυναίκες με τον ρόλο και καλά κάνει δηλαδή, τι να έβαζε την σολωμού στο ρόλο αυτης?


χαχα γελασα πολυ με τη Σολωμου... το φανταζεστε??
Θα τον ειχε πλακωσει στο ξυλο η Σολωμου...καταμαυρο θα τον ειχε κανει!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι και η Ναταλι Πορτμαν ειναι πολυ γλυκεια... Μοιαζει στη γλυκυτητα στη Μπουσδουκου, φερνει μαλλον...


Mοιάζει απίστευτα στην Keira Knightley η Portman ή είναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## Guest17012017

Μόνον αυτές που έχουν στήθος, πισηνό και φυσική ομορφιά γουστάρω...Θα ζήταγα και μυαλό, κατανόηση, πίστη και όμορφο χαρακτήρα αλλά ζητάω πολλά και ο μεγάλος-εκεί -πάνω δεν με συμπαθεί και πολύ απο ότι έχω καταλάβει....Μου αρέσει και το χιούμορ αλλά δεν νομίζω οι γυναίκες να το κατέχουν και πολύ...Λένε ότι χιούμορ έχουν κυρίως οι λυπημένοι άνθρωποι και οι σημερινές γυναίκες κάθε άλλο παρά λυπημένες είναι μιάς και έχουν τους μαλάκες να τις συντηρούν

Σιχαίνομαι αυτές που βάφονται ακόμη και για να πάνε στο περίπτερο για τσιγάρα, αυτές που βγάζουν συνέχεια φώτο και αυτές που κάνουν συνέχεια ηλίθιες περίεργες ερωτήσεις...

----------

